# راتب مهندسة الميكاترونكس ................. ومدى فعاليته وقبوله لدى الشركات .



## KSA_1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم :

أنا حاليا أفكر بدخول هندسة الميكاترونكس لذلك أريد أن أسأل عن الراتب بشكل عام لهذا التخصص + مدى فعاليته وقبوله لدى الشركات .

وجزاكم الله خير .


----------



## jaber1985 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

خههههههههههههههه برابو عليك بدور على شغل وراتب اسمع اذا انت من غزة متدرسش هذا التخصص لانك حتصير عواطلي اذا برة توكل على الله تخصص حلو


----------



## ahmed elzohry (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الفكره مش في المرتب أي حاجة بتجيب فلوس المهم حبك للحاجة وعلى قد حبك ليها هتقدر تجيب فلوس منها
انا في بكالوريوس ميكاترونيك وادربت في أماكن كتير منها مصر للطيران وغيرها 
ومجال ميكاترونيك في كل مكان وفي أي مجال
وفي النهاية اتمنى التوفيق


----------



## معتز على حمزة (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ان تخصص الميكاترونكس هن التخصصات الصعبه جدا ولكنه ممتع جدا فى الدراسة 
فاذا كنت فى مجال تحبه انشاء الله سوف تبدع ولكن لاتفرض على نفسك ما لا تحبه نفسك فتندم


----------



## فرانكشتاين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear friend,
it depend where will you work .
first try to study it in one of the most powerful universities , compare the mechatronics plan with other universities then decide .
for the profit , in germany you can get 4000€(2y exp)-10000€(10y exp) depend on your experience .

as a final advice study this major in one of the Europa countries such Germany .


----------



## علاء المشني (9 نوفمبر 2011)

هندسة الميكاترونكس مش مطلوبه وما في الها شغل ...اقرأي الجريده وشوفي التخصصات الهندسيه المطلوبه وبعدين قرري


----------



## م/حسن ماجد (6 مارس 2012)

دا قسم للناس اللي بتحب المجال و أي جزء و لو بسيط منها ممكن تأخد عليه مرتب كبير و الشركات كلها بتكون عيزاك لأن مداركك مفتوحه مع احترامي لباقي الأقسام بس المهم تكون بتفهم في أي جزء و بارع و لو حاجه بسيطه فيه و الأقسام في الميكاتونيكس كتيره و مطلوبه جدا


----------

